# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Honey Badger Bitcoin Algo Leases - AMA - Referral Codes

## presence

I'm a bitcoin algo trader with botscript for lease.

Ask Me Anything


I lease through tradewave.net which takes a 30% commission; they're waiving their commission this month so leases are 30% off.   If you're RPF member (April 2016 or earlier) I'm offering additional discount and referral commisions.  If you know of someone that signs up and they send an email to rpfpresence@gmail.com with your RPF user name as "referral code" I will pay commission:


Leases are 90 days.   More info in link below.
https://discuss.tradewave.net/t/hone...acktesting/915




plan - price after tradewave 30% off - commission/discount

unlimited -  1.4 BTC ($100 referral commission)
50k equity - 0.35 BTC ($20 referral commission)
5k equity - 0.175 BTC ($10 referral commission)

My 50k's are most popular.

commission paid via BTCe code 



equity refers to the most the bot will move per trade in USD terms


LIVE Results Since Dec 1014:
*1.63X BTC
2.08X USD
46 Trades


The algo is a moore/mealy state machine which tracks a mesh of long moving averages. 


Currently holding $380 bitcoins since Feb 10 2016 (80 days); average trade time is 10 days. 
*

----------


## angelatc

I have no idea how this works, and no time to devote to figuring it out.But thanks for the offer, and bump

----------


## dannno

> I have no idea how this works, and no time to devote to figuring it out.But thanks for the offer, and bump


Tradewave runs his botscripts and connects up to exchanges to trade your BTC automatically. 

Pres has free botscripts available to run on tradwave, but you still have to pay tradewave to run the scripts, I think it's like $14/mo for up to $1k in equity and not sure what the other price levels are. Then if you want the better script that makes better trades, you have to do a 90 day lease on the script (prices above). Add the costs together based on the equity and you can see how much you will make in the longrun based on the history. 

There is some setup involved, it's not terribly complicated but more than some may be able to handle without assistance. 

I may get back into it now that BTC looks like it is going to be making some moves.. I was using the free version and paying $14/mo for tradewave a while back when it was mostly flat-lining and it wasn't doing a whole lot for me, but when it starts making moves it can help make some good trades.

----------


## presence

> 3.34X USD / 1.51X BTC / 66 Trades.  
> I want to manage YOUR MONEY.  
> rpfpresence@gmail.com



Screenshot from 2016-12-09 23:55:25.jpg

----------

